# Need Mechanic!!



## johnnyray (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a 1986 5000TQW that needs brake work and some susoension work. I live in the Bay Area in CA. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Getting divorced and can't afford anything new, so I have to get the Blue Whale back on the road. Thanks!!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i'm up in sacramento, but my fathers shop that i work at can take care of everything you need.


----------

